# Solicitor charging €1,300+VAT assisting damages in motor accident. Is this excessive?



## actionmo (19 Oct 2006)

I was in a motor accident last year and used a solicitor to assist me in seeking damages.  It was a very straight-forward case and the other party's insurance offerred a settlement which I accepted.  My Solicitor (Who was an absolute nightmare to deal with) is charging me 1300 Euro plus VAT.  Is this excessive or the going rate?  Please advise.


----------



## MOB (19 Oct 2006)

Going rate.


----------



## Ravima (19 Oct 2006)

you should have got a written list of charges when you first attended. Most solicitors charge minimum of €1000 plus VAT for straingtforward personal injury claims that are dealt with through PIAB or direct by insurance company.


----------



## actionmo (20 Oct 2006)

Thanks for that.  I didn't get any upfront fee info.  I've asked for copies of correspondence with parties involved but they won't send it to me.


----------



## slave1 (20 Oct 2006)

are your solicitor costs not included in settlement?


----------



## MOB (20 Oct 2006)

No they are not.  This is one of the changes brought about by PIAB.  It is no longer the case that your recovery on a personal injuries claim includes your legal costs: you must now foot this bill out of your compensation.


----------



## orka (20 Oct 2006)

The intention of the PIAB is to keep everyone's insurance costs down by dealing with straightforward cases directly with the injured party without the need for solicitors.  If someone chooses to use a solicitor, they have to pay for it.


----------

